# Software > Linux >  winbox & wine

## homo

Γειά,

Θα ήθελα να ξέρω ποιος είναι ο "χρυσός" συνδιασμός wine και winbox ώστε να δουλέψει το winbox μέσω wine.
Δηλ, ποια version του winbox και του wine μπορούν να συνεργαστούν ώστε να μην κολάει το winbox μετά το login
Επίσης ψάχνοντας στον γούγλη είδα ότι το κόλημα του winbox μετά το login οφείλεται στις εκδόσεις του mikrotik router os που είναι κάτω απο 2.9.40
έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς με mikrotik router os 2.9.27?

----------


## bedazzled

Δοκίμασες να ψάξεις; Έχει ξανααναφερθεί πολλές φορές...

----------


## pilgrim

Αν εννοεις να εχουμε δοκιμασει winbox με wine σε 2.9.27?
Εγω προσωπικα ναι σε ενα λαπτοπ που ειχα με pc linux Os 2007
Εβαλα το wine και μετα δοκιμασα να μπω σε mikrotik.Μετα το login εφαγε κολλημα.Οσες φορες και να δοκιμασα εγινε το ιδιο.....
Αν εξαιρεσεις κανα -δυο φορες μπηκε αλλα μετα δεν γινοταν τιποτα...

Η καλυτερη λυση ειναι μεσω terminal και αλλαζεις οτι θες.Φτανει να εχεις γνωση του θεματος....

----------


## spyros_28

Ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να τρεξει, ειχα και εγω τα ιδια κολληματα και δεν καταφερα τιποτα.

----------


## homo

> Αν εννοεις να εχουμε δοκιμασει winbox με wine σε 2.9.27?
> Εγω προσωπικα ναι σε ενα λαπτοπ που ειχα με pc linux Os 2007
> Εβαλα το wine και μετα δοκιμασα να μπω σε mikrotik.Μετα το login εφαγε κολλημα.Οσες φορες και να δοκιμασα εγινε το ιδιο.....
> Αν εξαιρεσεις κανα -δυο φορες μπηκε αλλα μετα δεν γινοταν τιποτα...
> 
> Η καλυτερη λυση ειναι μεσω terminal και αλλαζεις οτι θες.Φτανει να εχεις γνωση του θεματος....


Βέβαια το θέμα είναι πώς θα χρεισιμοποιείς το terminal στη ταράτσα όταν ο καυτός ήλιος σε χτυπάει κατα πρόσωπο, 2-3 σταγόνες υδρότα κυλάνε στο μέτωπο σου, και κρατάς στα χέρια σου το λαπτόπι βάρους 3,5kg!  ::   ::

----------


## netsailor

Με winbox 2.0.8 δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα σε ubuntu hardy. 

Τα 2.2.11 και 2.2.13 κολλάνε όταν πας να συνδεθείς σε 2.9.27 αλλά δουλεύουν μια χαρά σε 2.9.50 και .51 που τα έχω δοκιμάσει.

----------


## homo

> Με winbox 2.0.8 δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα σε ubuntu hardy. 
> 
> Τα 2.2.11 και 2.2.13 κολλάνε όταν πας να συνδεθείς σε 2.9.27 αλλά δουλεύουν μια χαρά σε 2.9.50 και .51 που τα έχω δοκιμάσει.


Άνθρωπε μου με έσωσες!
έχω δοκιμάσει του κόσμου τις εκδόσεις του wine του winbox.
Η χρυσή τομή είναι winbox 2.0.8 & wine 1.0 (σίγουρα υπάρχουν κι άλλες)

----------


## lakis

Mπες με MAC και όχι με ΙΡ.

----------


## PIT

Ναι οταν μπαινεις με IP κολλαει.  ::

----------


## herbalizer

Μια απο τα ίδια. Κάνω login με την mac και δεν αντιμετοπίζω ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα. Το καλύτερο βέβαια είναι το command line interface (cli). Μήν το φοβάσαι. Είναι αρκετά απλό! (λέμε τώρα...)

----------


## Nikiforos

crossover με wine και παίζει άψογα!

----------


## mojiro

> Ναι οταν μπαινεις με IP κολλαει.


εμένα παίζει κανονικά με IP...

----------


## Nikiforos

και εμένα παίζει αλλα μερικές φοράει σε μερικά παράθυρα κολλάει, γιαυτό προτίμησα με το crossover. Ίσως βέβαια να έχει να κάνει με την έκδοση του wine.

----------


## bedrock

```
console  : ssh -l admin 10.0.0.0 
[[email protected]] interface wireless print everything :P
```

----------


## nikpanGR

Τελικά ποια version του wine είναι συμβατή με winbox 2.9.27?  ::  Eχω πάρει το acer aspire one με linpus έχω βάλει όλα τα καλόυδια (vpn,vlc,putty,ftp,wine,cisco vpn client,openvpn client,etc...)και με ip κολλάει ενώ με mac όλα καλά.Το θέμα είναι ότι διαχειρίζομαι και άλλους κόμβους και έχω κολήσει.Μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει?To λειτουργικό είναι customia για την ACER σε fedora 8.  :: Αλλιώς πάμε καλό μου cli.........

----------


## Cha0s

http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=23016
Ο τύπος που ποστάρει ένα .deb πάνω από το ποστ μου χρησιμοποιεί παλιά έκδοση του wine όπου παίζει κομπλέ με όλες τις εκδόσεις του winbox & mikrotik.

Μου το έκανε convert το πακετάκι ο Jolly σε .rpm για χρήση σε Fedora Linux.
Σε fedora 10 i386 περάστικε μια χαρά.

Έκανα exclude το wine από το yum.conf ( exclude = wine μέσα στο conf) για να μην μου τα κάνει τσουρέκια σε κάθε update.

http://www.cha0s.awmn/wine-0.9.17.i386.rpm

Και σε ubuntu αλλά και σε Fedora κολάει και αυτή η έκδοση αλλά αρκετά πιο σπάνια.
Σίγουρα τόσο σπάνια ώστε να μπορεί να δουλέψει κανείς.

----------


## bedazzled

0.9.14

----------


## JollyRoger

> 0.9.14


δλδ;

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 0.9.14
> 
> 
> δλδ;


Τι δηλαδή;
Version number.  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

δλδ που κολάει το version number που λες;

εδιτ:  ::  το βρήκα στην προηγούμενη σελίδα... dax  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> δλδ που κολάει το version number που λες;


Κολλάει με αυτό που ρώτησε ο ερωτήσαντας.  ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

μια που τ'ανέφερες επι τη ευκαιρία...

έχεις ιδέα αν σε τεστ της μορφής "ανοιχτό για πάντα στο desktop", η version που λες δεν crashάρει ποτέ;

επειδή απ'οτι λέει ο cha0s η .17 συνήθως μετά απο μερικές ώρες, καποια στιγμη φρικάρει...

----------


## bedazzled

> μια που τ'ανέφερες επι τη ευκαιρία...
> 
> έχεις ιδέα αν σε τεστ της μορφής "ανοιχτό για πάντα στο desktop", η version που λες δεν crashάρει ποτέ;
> 
> επειδή απ'οτι λέει ο cha0s η .17 συνήθως μετά απο μερικές ώρες, καποια στιγμη φρικάρει...


Κρέμαγε μετά από κάμποσες ώρες και αυτή..

----------


## Winner

> Τελικά ποια version του wine είναι συμβατή με winbox 2.9.27?  Eχω πάρει το acer aspire one με linpus έχω βάλει όλα τα καλόυδια (vpn,vlc,putty,ftp,wine,cisco vpn client,openvpn client,etc...)και με ip κολλάει ενώ με mac όλα καλά.Το θέμα είναι ότι διαχειρίζομαι και άλλους κόμβους και έχω κολήσει.Μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει?To λειτουργικό είναι customia για την ACER σε fedora 8. Αλλιώς πάμε καλό μου cli.........


Δουλεύει με την 2.0.8 του winbox.exe (το κάνω και attach για να μην το ψάχνεται - είναι νομίζω από εποχή 2.9.6).
Είναι παλιά έκδοση και δεν έχει mac connection (τρεις τελείες) αλλά για αυτό μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς το πρόσφατο winbox.exe που δουλεύει...

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Τελικά ποια version του wine είναι συμβατή με winbox 2.9.27?  Eχω πάρει το acer aspire one με linpus έχω βάλει όλα τα καλόυδια (vpn,vlc,putty,ftp,wine,cisco vpn client,openvpn client,etc...)και με ip κολλάει ενώ με mac όλα καλά.Το θέμα είναι ότι διαχειρίζομαι και άλλους κόμβους και έχω κολήσει.Μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει?To λειτουργικό είναι customia για την ACER σε fedora 8. Αλλιώς πάμε καλό μου cli.........
> 
> 
> Δουλεύει με την 2.0.8 του winbox.exe (το κάνω και attach για να μην το ψάχνεται - είναι νομίζω από εποχή 2.9.6).
> Είναι παλιά έκδοση και δεν έχει mac connection (τρεις τελείες) αλλά για αυτό μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς το πρόσφατο winbox.exe που δουλεύει...


Δηλαδη δεν παίζει ρόλο η version του wine?

----------


## nikpanGR

> http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=23016
> Ο τύπος που ποστάρει ένα .deb πάνω από το ποστ μου χρησιμοποιεί παλιά έκδοση του wine όπου παίζει κομπλέ με όλες τις εκδόσεις του winbox & mikrotik.
> 
> Μου το έκανε convert το πακετάκι ο Jolly σε .rpm για χρήση σε Fedora Linux.
> Σε fedora 10 i386 περάστικε μια χαρά.
> 
> Έκανα exclude το wine από το yum.conf ( exclude = wine μέσα στο conf) για να μην μου τα κάνει τσουρέκια σε κάθε update.
> 
> http://www.cha0s.awmn/wine-0.9.17.i386.rpm
> ...


thnks cha0s.Δουλεύει ικανοποιητικά...

----------


## Danimoth

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> ...



Όχι, η 2.0.8 παίζει σε όλα τα wine.

----------


## Cha0s

Χλύδα!

Δεν το ήξερα αυτό με την version του winbox!

Thanks! Παίζει κομπλέ!

----------


## Nikiforos

Με το crossover παίζει όποιο winbox θέλετε! πάντως δοκίμασα το winbox αυτό με wine και απο χτες δεν μου έχει κολήσει ούτε στιγμή αντίθετα με τις άλλες εκδόσεις.  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Με το crossover παίζει όποιο winbox θέλετε! πάντως δοκίμασα το winbox αυτό με wine και απο χτες δεν μου έχει κολήσει ούτε στιγμή αντίθετα με τις άλλες εκδόσεις.


Με τι έκδοση Mikrotik το δοκίμασες;

Δεν έχω δει καμία διαφορά είτε με wine είτε με crossover.
Αν είναι παλιά η έκδοση του mikrotik και δεν χρησιμοποιείς την έκδοση του winbox.exe που πόσταρε πιο πάνω ο winner κολάει ασχέτως αν το τρέχεις με wine ή crossover.

----------


## coffeex

Από τις δοκιμές που έχω κάνει με crossover μόνο με την *Pro 6.0.0* παίζει σωστά και δεν κολλάει καθόλου.

----------


## Cha0s

Με την Pro 7.0 που έχω δοκιμάσει εγώ, σε Mikrotik 2.9.27 & latest winbox.exe ΔΕΝ παίζει.

Το να λέτε ότι έπαιξε δεν λέει κάτι.
Πείτε εκδόσεις από όλα να καταλάβουμε τι παίζει.

Mikrotik version (σημαντικότατο μιας και στην v 3 το winbox παίζει άψογα με wine, beer, brandy κ.ο.κ.)
Winbox.exe version
Wine/Cfrossover version

----------


## coffeex

Με την Pro 6.0.0 έπαιξε με οποιονδήποτε συνδυασμό winbox και Mikrotik που έχω δοκιμάσει.
winbox 2.2.10 2.2.11 και 2.2.13
Mikrotik 2.9.27, 2.9.50, 2.9.51 3.10-3.18

----------


## Nikiforos

και εγώ με την 6.0 pro δούλευα και είχα κατεβάσει το winbox από το site, δεν ξέρω ποιό είναι. Mikrotic έχω το 2.9.27. Πάντως με το wine αυτό που είπατε παραπάνω δεν έχει κολλήσει από χτες ακόμα καθόλου! Πάντως έχει βγει και νεότερο crossover αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα.

----------


## Cha0s

I see.

Thanks, με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα δοκιμάσω το Crossover 6 να δω.
Ελπίζω να μην μου βγάλει μόνο προβλήματα στα υπόλοιπα Windows Apps που τρέχω.

----------


## Mixos

> Δουλεύει με την 2.0.8 του winbox.exe (το κάνω και attach για να μην το ψάχνεται - είναι νομίζω από εποχή 2.9.6).
> Είναι παλιά έκδοση και δεν έχει mac connection (τρεις τελείες) αλλά για αυτό μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς το πρόσφατο winbox.exe που δουλεύει...


Μπράβο ρε 'συ...Ευχαριστώ για το attachment...  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Βγήκε winbox 2.2.14, ας δοκιμάσει κάποιος αν παίζει :].

----------


## Winner

> Βγήκε winbox 2.2.14, ας δοκιμάσει κάποιος αν παίζει :].


Μπα τα ίδια. Το είχα δοκιμάσει πρόσφατα. Παραμένουμε να παίζουμε με 2 exe δυστυχώς.

----------


## Nickibanez

Χρησιμοποιώντας την έκδοση του winbox
http://www.mikrotik.com/download/winbox.exe 

και ακολουθώντας τον ακόλουθο οδηγό για debian Lenny
http://www.winehq.org/download/deblenny 

το winbox έπαιξε μια χαρα.

----------


## mojiro

με το wine του OpenSuse 11.1 μου έπαιζε κανονικά

----------

